# Tivo Service Unavailable on new Bolt



## S2-2006 (Mar 31, 2020)

I finally decided to upgrade to a new Bolt even though my S3 from 2007 is still working fine. However, it has the Tivo service unavailable problem out of the box. It would have Tivo service for about 5 mins before losing it. Tivo service level in System Info shows A:-. Restarting the bolt allows the service on for about 5 mins before Service Level changes from C: to A:-. I know there was another forum on this late last year. 

The tivo rep I worked with said he thought this was resolved. So I am having a replacement sent. I am just having second thoughts now on whether it's a good idea to get the bolt. Anyone has this issue. I have read some failures on the bolt in the forum. My S3 have been faithfully running for 13 years and I hate to replace it with a flake!

Suggestions, advice?


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

Seeing that this as a problem I have almost never heard of, I wouldnt let it sour you on the Bolt.


----------



## S2-2006 (Mar 31, 2020)

I am also concerned that I got a Bolt that didn't work from day 1 and now I may be receiving a refurbished unit with warranty. I looked at the serial number and the sequencing of the replacement is older than the bolt that failed.
Any thoughts or experiences with Tivo replacements?

I was assured by Tivo support that I will be receiving a brand new unit for replacement. And that the order will state a renewed box if they are sending a refurbished. 
Would still love to hear any feedback to verify what Tivo said. 

Thanks!


----------

